# Anyone find a new bait for this year



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

What’s the new hot bait that’s putting the slabs in the box for you this season? What have you tried that didn’t produce?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I tried some lures from Bonehead Tackle this year on a friends recommendations.
I bought 2 different types one was the 2 3/8" Slim Sticks and the other was the Stump Bugs. What attracted them too me was just how durable they are. My friend told me how he and his partner fished all day in a tournament and each only used 1 lure....they were fishing heavy cover, caught lots of fish and they won the tournament, they only used the slim sticks.
I bought maybe 25 or 30 packs from Bonehead so I had plenty of baits and colors to try.
I only bought 2 colors of the Stump Bugs and so far I do like them pretty much. I guess the best description of this bait is a solid body tube. The 2 colors I tried were orange/chart & black/chart, I like both equally well. They are tough and I wasn't messing with jig bodies continually sliding down the hook.
The Slim Sticks are a stinger type bait...I bought lots of colors and all performed okay...
For some reason I just haven't fell for these like I thought I would but who knows they could be the hottest baits in my boat next week. I fished them a lot in winter and spring but I haven't given them the workout I was hoping to this summer. Summer is a time of abundance for me and crappie fishing. When the fish go off shore and school up it's a lot of fish and lots of action when you find them. I bought these hoping they could take the abuse. For some reason I just haven't felt the love. 

A different friend is a field rep and gave me some lures from The Crappie Psychic. One bait he gave me was the Petit Minnow. He gave me 3 packs in 3 colors and I liked them all. 
My favorite though I think was the green/black. These are a slender swim baits style lure and they had great action. The only negative I found about these baits is they are so slim that they would tear a little when putting them on the jig. I remedied the problem by trimming off the barb on my jigs. I think a jig with no collar would be ideal. Again, this is a pretty tough bait and holds up well to multiple hits and more than enough fish.

Earlier this year I took all the baits out of my boat and sorted them. I need to clear out some of the mess.
Pile #1 was junk, these baits were either messed up, faded, just nasty or I just hated them and this pile went in the trash, I knew I was never gong to use these baits.
Pile #2 were my favorites plus some new baits. These were sorted and put into Plano boxes for the new season.
Pile #3 is baits I just don't use. Either I tried them and they didn't seem to work, it's not a favorite color or for one reason or another I just don't use them. These baits I put into my fanny pack that I carry in the truck for shore fishing when I may only have 30 minutes or an hour to play and don't have time to take the boat out. I have caught tons of fish on some of these old and/or forgotten baits. Even though these aren't "new" they have sat for years unused. Some of these baits will be going back into my favorites box. I just re-discovered them and pile #3 was my best find this year.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

crappiedude said:


> I tried some lures from Bonehead Tackle this year on a friends recommendations.
> I bought 2 different types one was the 2 3/8" Slim Sticks and the other was the Stump Bugs. What attracted them too me was just how durable they are. My friend told me how he and his partner fished all day in a tournament and each only used 1 lure....they were fishing heavy cover, caught lots of fish and they won the tournament, they only used the slim sticks.
> I bought maybe 25 or 30 packs from Bonehead so I had plenty of baits and colors to try.
> I only bought 2 colors of the Stump Bugs and so far I do like them pretty much. I guess the best description of this bait is a solid body tube. The 2 colors I tried were orange/chart & black/chart, I like both equally well. They are tough and I wasn't messing with jig bodies continually sliding down the hook.
> ...


chaunc, been using the Sabiki rig, cut in half using 3 hooks..they use them in Fla for catching baitfish..been using on deepwater gills and found crappies suspended at thermocline, using the rig with waxies and butterworms, craps like em


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

my new erie fav


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Deadeyedeek said:


> chaunc, been using the Sabiki rig, cut in half using 3 hooks..they use them in Fla for catching baitfish..been using on deepwater gills and found crappies suspended at thermocline, using the rig with waxies and butterworms, craps like em


I’ve used them for perching on Erie for years but never gave thought of using them for crappies. Was just going thru my Erie box yesterday and I have a few packs. I’ll dig them out and give them a try. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

bustedrod said:


> my new erie fav
> View attachment 369025


That’s one pretty bait there. Is that a custom bandit? Might add that to my Erie box.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Ned Rig for bass. Just having a blast with them.
Rickerd


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

yeah that bandit is equal to the ol chrome,blue,orange. check marks bait i think it came from there my memory has holes in it lol


----------

